# Academic Failure



## iæfai (29 Jan 2010)

I haven't heard this question asked, so I might as well: What happens to somebody with an academic failure at RMC?

One could fail a course, or one could fail the better part of a semester.

Any experience with this?


----------



## montana (29 Jan 2010)

I don't know about RMC but for Civi U, You get to write an academic recovery plan submit it to your boss and hope that he agrees to it. You then usually take courses during the summer. Then for retaking the courses we have to pay for them out of our pocket.

My guess is for RMC it should be similar, but someone will write one up for ya, and tell you to either switch programs or retake courses and you probably won't have to pay for it.


----------



## gwones (29 Jan 2010)

http://www.rmc.ca/aca/ac-pe/arc/uc-apc-09-10-eng.pdf

This should answer your question.

Take a look at pages 41 through 43. Hope it helps. Just so you know this is for undergraduate studies.

If you're talking about graduate studies then you should look at the calendar accordingly at:

http://www.rmc.ca/aca/ac-pe/arc/index-eng.asp

Cheers


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jan 2010)

iæfai said:
			
		

> I haven't heard this question asked, so I might as well: What happens to somebody with an academic failure at RMC?



You get a staff job at Disneyland on the Rideau ;D


----------



## breezie (2 Feb 2010)

If you're at RMC, it depends which program you're in, and which course you fail. Depending on your course grade and final exam mark, you may be able to write a supplemental exam to at least scrape by the passing mark. Very often once you fail a course (especially if you're in engineering), there is absolutely nowhere that you could put the course in your schedule to redo it, as there are so many mandatory courses, prerequisites for the next courses, no spares in your schedule, etc. You may have to drop down to science or arts, again depending on your circumstances and trade. Or you may just be asked to leave, and either pay up for your education or go NCM. If it's in your first year though, you don't owe any time to serve or money if you leave RMC before the beginning of your second year. Best advice is don't be stupid and take on too many extracurricular activities at first so you can see how you handle the workload. Pass your courses the first time round, then you won't have any problems!  :nod:


----------



## captloadie (2 Feb 2010)

In my day, if you failed a course, you had the option of redoing the whole year again, without pay, at your own expense. It was so much fun being a first year again for the second time.


----------



## breezie (10 Mar 2010)

That still happens too, one mate failed one course, had to drop down to arts from engineering, and pay to redo first year. Not so bad if you were at civi u, but at RMC you are treated as a first year all over again (no privileges, getting shafted with crap jobs, etc). Oh such a joy, but worth it if you really want to be here. One friend of mine, due to academic failure the first year, then an injury during his second "first" year, is having to redo his first year courses again next year. But at least he doesn't have to pay, and he will be classified as a second year. It all depends on your situation. Just don't fail in the first place and you will be golden!


----------

